# Castro Edge for 2010 Jetta?



## JReding (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm probably gonna stick with the oil change kit from IDParts.com in the future, but for an immediate oil change, I've seen several people say that Castro Edge oil is VW 507 approved, it supposedly even says so on the label. Well, it's not on any labels I've seen. Does anyone have the straight scoop on it???

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

JReding said:


> I'm probably gonna stick with the oil change kit from IDParts.com in the future, but for an immediate oil change, I've seen several people say that Castro Edge oil is VW 507 approved, it supposedly even says so on the label. Well, it's not on any labels I've seen. Does anyone have the straight scoop on it???
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Which castrol edge? The 5w30 commonly available in stores? Then that's no.


----------



## JReding (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, that's the impression I got from some other forums. Thanks. So, where is it available? If it's the dealer, I'm probably better off going with the internet stuff, I can get the Liqui Moly with filter, seals and drain plug for a pretty decent price.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Castrol 504/507 isn't available in stores.

Internet stores, usually the ones that cater to TDI's have the Castrol Longlife III oils.

Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 is available in auto parts stores


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Mobil 1 ESP is probably your best bet, unless you just have to have Castrol. Pep Boys, Amazon, O'Reilly...
It's not cheap, but it does occasionally go on sale at Pep Boys (and others, most likely), and it can be had for $9/qt at Amazon, if you're willing to buy it by the case.


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

The Castrol Edge I've seen is 502/505. 0W-40. NOT 507. If this is what you are referencing, sorry, folks above have it right.


----------

